
Suspect can’t be compelled to reveal “64-character” password, court rules - close04
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2019/11/police-cant-force-child-porn-suspect-to-reveal-his-password-court-rules/
======
deogeo
> The doctrine, which originally applied to the compelled production of paper
> documents, said Fifth Amendment protections against self-incrimination don’t
> apply when the government already knew of the existence, location, and
> content of the sought-after material.

What was the point of compelling someone to produce physical documents, if the
government already knew where they were? Couldn't it just get them itself?

~~~
Tomte
No, it couldn't. "Compel" doesn't mean the suspect has to smile while
schlepping a file to the police station, it means the police can get a
warrant.

~~~
deogeo
A warrant to do what?

~~~
Tomte
Search and get the documents

~~~
deogeo
But that doesn't involve any "Fifth Amendment protections against self-
incrimination", as the article mentions.

~~~
Tomte
That's a good point. I simply didn't get that this was your point.

------
panarky
"As a passcode is necessarily memorized, one cannot reveal a passcode without
revealing the contents of one’s mind."

------
a3n
Does this apply within N miles of a border or airport?

